# Autocruise Starspirit 2004 & Fiamma deluxe 8 ladder fitt



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

2004 Autocruise Starspirit Fiamma Ladder project.
The only place it actually will fit is with top brackets hard up againsgt the bottom edge of the top moulding trim and centre line is governed by how the ladder nestles into the top moulding. 
This becomes self evident when holding it in place. As you will see from the pictures the very top fixings end up only just inside the overhead locker.The wood is quite substantial at this level which is just as well as only small washers will fit.
The top lower fixings land behind the pelmet and I've used penny washers.
The lower fixings are taken from a bike rack fitting kit and installed complete. All the bolts Top & Bottom are stainless steel coach bolts. 
After checking everything fitted dry I've removed and applied Sikaflex 512 to all four brackets. I've then carefully placed a Stainless steel mudguard washer (about 2mm thick) close to the bottom edge of each bracket to ensure that all the adhesive cannot be squeezed out when the bolts are tightened.
Refitted tightened up and excess adhesive cleaned off.



































































Fixings supplied courstey of Phil at RhinoInstalls


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the support Chris  
I've just obtained the pro C bike rack which will be going on in the next week or so 8)


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Andy, let us know how you get on with the project regarding the bike rack please. We have one already fitted and have printed your artical about the ladder for when/if we get one. Really good info thank you. Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

starspirit2005 said:


> Hi Andy, let us know how you get on with the project regarding the bike rack please. We have one already fitted and have printed your artical about the ladder for when/if we get one. Really good info thank you. Chris


----------

